
Show HN: Flytour: find cheapest combination of flights to visit multiple cities - CergyK
http://flytour.io
======
CergyK
Hi HN!

Here is a website I made when I saw that the main flight search engines don't
let you just specify multiple destinations you want to visit and find the
cheapest route. When I want to visit Prague, Paris and Rome in a tour, I
usually don't care in what order I visit :).

Please let me know what you think, all suggestions welcome, and I hope it can
be helpful to you :)

Cheers

------
cjhanks
There's a large warning from `Vue`. And when I click 'Go' it does nothing.

~~~
CergyK
Thank you for commenting, it is now corrected in the new version!

